# Brauche Hilfe um Klingelton für Handy zu erstellen



## son gohan (9. September 2006)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe auf einer CD eine schöne Melodie die ich mir gerne als Klingelton aufs handy bringen würde.

Ich habe das aber noch nie gemacht und würde mich über Hilfe sehr freuen.

Ich hab ein Motorolla RazarV3 Handy mit USB Anschluß für den PC.

Wie muss ich die Melodie aus der CD umformen um sie jetzt als normalen Klingelton auf mein Handy zu bekommen ?


----------



## Iceripper (9. September 2006)

Hi,

das Motorola V3, kann MP3´s abspielen.
Sprich, du kannst das Lied / die Moldie etc. in Winamp o.ä. in eine Mp3 umwandeln.
(Vorausgesetzt das die CD keinen kopierschutz hat.
Dann kannst du mit der mitgelieferten Software die MP3 auf das Handy übertragen.

Mfg Andy


----------



## son gohan (9. September 2006)

Hi,

ich habe mir winamp installiert die neuste version 5 ist auf englisch.

Ich weis jetzt aber nicht wie ich genau vorgehen muss um aus meiner Melodie von der cd aus eine mp3 zu machen?


----------



## Maik (9. September 2006)

Über die "Media Library" lassen sich die CD-Tracks zum Rippen auswählen.

Hierfür benötigst Du aber wohl die kostenpflichtige "Pro"-Version vom aktuellen Winamp, um die Tracks ins  MP3-Format konvertieren zu können.

Ich arbeite da schon seit Jahren mit "CD Copy" und dem "BladeEnc 0.94", um Audio-CDs in MP3s zu konvertieren.


----------



## Iceripper (9. September 2006)

Hi,

oh sorry dachte das mein in langsamer Geschwindigkeit auch mit der Free Version rippen kann.

http://www.chip.de/downloads/c1_downloads_13007051.html
Mit diesem Tool kannst du CD´s ganz einfach in diverse Formate umwandeln.
Für deinen Zweck, musst du aber das MP3 Format nehmen, da das Handy nicht mit AAC, OGG etc. klarkommt.

Tipp: Rippe die MP3 auf Mono mit 96 kb/s für einen Handy Klingelton reicht dies aus, und dein V3 hat nur einen Speicherplatz von 5.x mb.
Wenn die File nämlich zu groß ict, wirst du kein platz für andere Medien haben

Mfg Andy


----------



## son gohan (10. September 2006)

Hallo Iceripper,

das Programm das du mir empfohlen hast sieht gut aus und vielen Dank auch für deine Tipps.

Leider komme ich mit den vielen Funktionen nicht zurecht  

Kannst du mir kurz beschreiben wie ich Schritt für Schritt vorgehen muss, bitte


----------



## Iceripper (11. September 2006)

Hu son gohan,

freut mich das dir das Programm (auf den ersten Blick) gefällt =)

Um eine (nicht Kopiergeschütze) Audio zu rippen gehst du wie folgt vor:

1) Ich würde zu beginn, oben in der Taskleiste bei "Proberties" unter Language die Sprache auf Deutsch stellen.
Nun kannst du noch unter --> Einstellungen  ---> Einstellungen in die Options rein.
(Um Sachen wie den Standart Ausgabepfad angeben)

2) Jetzt kannst du ganz oben Links auf --> Funktion ---> CD-Grabber.
Jetzt müsstest du ein Fenster sehn, in dem du dein Laufwerk wählen kannst, in der die CD liegt.
Anschließend sucht das Programm in der Online Database "CDDB" (feils eine Internet Connection besteht), nach deiner Audio-CD um Album & Titelname etc. zu bestimmen.

3) Nun kannst du etwas weiter unten, dein Zielformat wählen. Wenn du dann neben dem Kontextmenü auf Einstellungen klickst, kannst die diverse Qualitätseinstellungen vornehmen.
Oben hab ich ja schon ma gepostet, welche Einstellungen für deinen Zweck meiner Meinung nach zu empfehlen  sind.

4) Nun kannst du ganz oben in der Leiste auf ---> Grabber --->Starte Grabbing.
(Vorher natürlich das gewünschte Lied oder die Lieder auswählen )

Ich hoffe ich hab mich nicht verwirrt ausgedrückt, bin nämlich tot müde!

Für den Fall das dennoch Fragen offen bleiben, einfach posten =)

Mfg Andy


----------



## son gohan (11. September 2006)

Hallo,

vielen Dank für die tolle Anleitung, ohne deine Hilfe säh ich schwarz aus.

Also ich glaube ich habe es geschaft eine MP3 zu erstellen. Die Datei die ich erstellt habe ist aber eine Mpeg Audio Datei, das ist doch sicher MP3 oder?

Naja das Lied bzw. die Meldoie die ich als Klingelton haben will ist aber noch immer 3.3 MB groß, es war ein ca. 3 min langes Stück, ich weis jetzt aber nicht wie ich es kleiner hinbekommen kann, ich glaub fürs handy ist die Datei noch etwas zu groß.


----------



## Iceripper (12. September 2006)

Hi,

also wie es aussieht hast du es geschaft 
Jetzt hast du die MP3.
Dein Motorola V3, hat 5.x MB freien Speicher, für Bilder, Klingeltöne etc.
Du kannst also Problemlos die Mp3 mit der mitgelieferten Software auf dein Handy ziehn.
Dannach hast du halt nur noch knapp 2 MB für Bilder usw. zur Verfügung.
Sofern du aber kein Mensch bist der sein Handy als Digicam "missbraucht", oder jeden Tag 234 MMS bekommst, müsste es reichen.

Das Razer hat eh nur eine VGA-Camera, insoweit müsstest du sogar noch einige Bilder drauf bekommen.

Mfg Andy

Freut mich das du die Anleitung gleich verstanden hast


----------

